# SaltMarsh 14



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Greetings Folks, I'm from Lafayette Louisiana - Anyone in the Louisiana / Texas / Mississippi / Alabama area have a SaltMarsh 14 I could check out in person ? Any info would be much appreciated ! - Thanks - Andre


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

I have the 1656 in Fairhope AL


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

blake walters said:


> I have the 1656 in Fairhope AL


Thanks Blake, i'm really wanting to get a look at the 14' model - how do you like your 1656 ?


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Andre said:


> Thanks Blake, i'm really wanting to get a look at the 14' model - how do you like your 1656 ?


Love it. Tons of room. I opted for a side console.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

blake walters said:


> Love it. Tons of room. I opted for a side console.


Good to hear , how’s is the ride considering the hull shape / lack of a more v shaped bow ?


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Great until it gets choppy, but, I haven’t been in conditions yet that I felt unsafe and have been able to find happy trim/speed in most conditions.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I had a SM14. Do yourself a favor and get a real boat.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Can you elaborate ? What did you not like about it ? 


GullsGoneWild said:


> I had a SM14. Do yourself a favor and get a real boat.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I had a SM14. Do yourself a favor and get a real boat.


Yeah, seems all I've read about them is pretty positive.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Yeah, seems all I've read about them is pretty positive.


Eightwt, I have had the same experience reading up on the 1444 , nothing but positive reviews about the capabilities of it considering it’s size


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Andre said:


> Can you elaborate ? What did you not like about it ?


Battery cables not connected well due to short length and connected with wing nut( not with a battery terminal connection), when looking in the front storage compartment one day my buddy passed in front of the hull and I could see the light difference as he passed in front of the area I was looking at. I pulled the skiff from under the carport into the sun and looked at the area again and I could see one area was much, much lighter than the other areas. Almost transparent. Non-skid bubbles popping. Paint/Gelcoat cracking where the front bulkhead met the floor.

All this in a skiff that was less than a year old.

View media item 623


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Battery cables not connected well due to short length and connected with wing nut( not with a battery terminal connection), when looking in the front storage compartment one day my buddy passed in front of the hull and I could see the light difference as he passed in front of the area I was looking at. I pulled the skiff from under the carport into the sun and looked at the area again and I could see one area was much, much lighter than the other areas. Almost transparent. Non-skid bubbles popping. Paint/Gelcoat cracking where the front bulkhead met the floor.
> 
> All this in a skiff that was less than a year old.
> 
> View media item 623


Thank you for elaborating on your experience with the skiff , were you the first owner ?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes sir I was the first owner


Andre said:


> Thank you for elaborating on your experience with the skiff , were you the first owner ?


----------

